# milled some big leaf maple and walnut burl today.



## jimmyjames

Well we got the milling done today, in 5 hours we will about 1500 board feet . Logs were all 56" long and alot of the curly maple was quarter sawn which took a lot more time than flat sawing. The sawing was done on an older timber king b20, only has about 26" between the guides but we still got it done , I did have to split the large maple in half and still barely fit on the mill, that log yielded about 400 board feet all quarter sawn and curly.

Here's a picture of a skin of one of the quilted logs, its really uniform heavy quilt, it went about 7" deep into the log and then dwindled away... this pic looks terrible but if any sawyers out there will recognize the weird dark marks which are where the grain changes direction , I will get better pictures of it tomorrow

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_191532_001_zps7996acaf.jpg


----------



## Kevin

Gawd that looks like oreo cookie ice cream. Man I have got to have a serving of that stuff! :nyam2:

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD

Wowsers! That's some of the nicest quilt I've ever seen! Congrats on finally getting it to the mill!


----------



## jimmyjames

Here's 5 pallets stacked to the gills with lumber! 4/4, 5/4, 8/4 and some chunks I will resaw into spindle blanks.

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_203650_207_zpsbc118298.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_203746_007_zps91998c71.jpg

Here's a little preview of the curl, all of it is like this, even the spalted log.

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_203835_128_zpsa2650b6c.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_203849_791_zps81d1b669.jpg

Big stack

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_203859_083_zps1bfa4ead.jpg

Spalted stuff, got about 60 board feet of this stuff, all solid no punk in the boards, tiny bit of punk on the bark but goes very shallow

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_203818_389_zpscc07db3b.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_204029_736_zpsaa1a138a.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_203958_818_zpse194f049.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_114150_664_zps13f25f48.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_114714_057_zps2587c734.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_113643_453_zps5770edd3.jpg



Walnut burl! Yielded about 300 board feet of billets, 2",3", and 4" thick, some of the burl slabs are 50" x 26" x 4"


----------



## jimmyjames

Oh and the whole burl has curl in it as well, the burl must have started to grow when the tree was very small, there's only about a 6" stripe down the middle of the burl of somewhat straight grain wood but still has curl in it, poor tree was really top heavy!


----------



## jimmyjames

Oh and I have more wood to be milled as well, its a surprise though and will post some pictures after it gets milled! I'm hoping it will be mind boggling stuff!


----------



## Mike Jones

Send to me some of that walnut and I'll build a couple of beautiful thangs...one to send back. The dryer it is the soon it will come back. I am close to giving a show and tell on your honey locust too. (I think that you will be surprised at what I took out of those chunks.)


----------



## JonLanier

Mike Jones said:


> Send to me some of that walnut and I'll build a couple of beautiful thangs...one to send back. The dryer it is the soon it will come back. I am close to giving a show and tell on your honey locust too. (I think that you will be surprised at what I took out of those chunks.)



Very sweet! but kinda cut thin for turners. :sad:


----------



## Mike1950

JonLanier said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send to me some of that walnut and I'll build a couple of beautiful thangs...one to send back. The dryer it is the soon it will come back. I am close to giving a show and tell on your honey locust too. (I think that you will be surprised at what I took out of those chunks.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sweet! but kinda cut thin for turners. :sad:
Click to expand...


But then again they could be thinner for boxmakers and you would get more pieces!!!!! 
Maple looks good Jimmy but that walnut was a helluva deal- Nice wood!!!!!


----------



## jimmyjames

JonLanier said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send to me some of that walnut and I'll build a couple of beautiful thangs...one to send back. The dryer it is the soon it will come back. I am close to giving a show and tell on your honey locust too. (I think that you will be surprised at what I took out of those chunks.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sweet! but kinda cut thin for turners. :sad:
Click to expand...


I do have a couple pieces 6" plus but the bigger the piece the harder it is to find somebody that wants it, burls not cheap and when you get into the big blocks the prices gets up there pretty fast, the big blocks just don't sell well when you have to add a $100+ shipping cost on top of it.


----------



## jimmyjames

Mike Jones said:


> Send to me some of that walnut and I'll build a couple of beautiful thangs...one to send back. The dryer it is the soon it will come back. I am close to giving a show and tell on your honey locust too. (I think that you will be surprised at what I took out of those chunks.)



I'm sure we could work something out mike , you make wonder full things from ugly wood and would love to have another piece made by you :) it will be a little while until get all of it processed and figure out what I all have, I will set some aside for it and let you know when I do, but like I said its going to be a little while, I have to get this maple stacked and stickered pronto and also cut the burl down and rewax.


----------



## jimmyjames

Oh and I'd love too see what came of the locust!


----------



## barry richardson

Man, your havin some fun! Wish I was there! Beautiful wood BTW!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

WOW your hauls produced some awesome stuff!! That walnut burl is quite something! nice score!


----------



## jimmyjames

Here's some curly bark pics

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_204100_238_zps150a2144.jpg


----------



## nx95240

WOW the walnut. if you sell any of it p.m. thanks


----------



## jimmyjames

Quilted boards
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_173137_068_zps10a3bbce.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_173143_413_zpsc89cdf80.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_173204_936_zps182d39bd.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_173211_976_zps6ddfe48b.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_173253_237_zpse910a7ae.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_173247_567_zps9b61b564.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_173341_052_zpsc964bc7a.jpg

Curly stuff

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_192334_650_zpsbd2e2a0c.jpg
Pallet of burl all sealed up

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_192350_504_zps0e2da210.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_192421_229_zps8e765813.jpg

Maple all stacked stickered and end sealed

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130730_192728_924_zps4264f507.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner

That quilted stuff is out of this world  You scored all the way around.


----------



## Kevin

God forgive me for I have sinned - I covet thy brother's quilts and curls. 


Righteous man, that stuff is righteous.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, very nice! What a score.


----------



## Cross Sawmill

jimmyjames said:


> http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_114150_664_zps13f25f48.jpg
> 
> http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_114714_057_zps2587c734.jpg
> 
> http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130728_113643_453_zps5770edd3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Walnut burl! Yielded about 300 board feet of billets, 2",3", and 4" thick, some of the burl slabs are 50" x 26" x 4"


 AWESOME and THEN SOME


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool! What mill are you running? tk?


----------



## jimmyjames

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool! What mill are you running? tk?



It was a friends tk b20, its an older one , 24" max cut width and has 2 motors, 1 for hydraulics and 1 for the band, pretty wore out but it got the job done. The owner said he's probably milled at least a half million board feet on it so I'd say its paid for itself a few times over.


----------

